# Headline of the Year: Milwaukee Bucks



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Which headline defined the Milwaukee Bucks' season?

Read the rules here.


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

I voted for where the Hell is TJ ford.Hopefully he'll be healthy this season.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Definitly is the TJ Ford headline....this season might still be going if TJ wasn't injured...*


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I think it was the Redd headline. I mean, fine, they traded Allen because Redd was ready (with Mason good, Payton not so good)... but what if Redd leaves?


----------

